# International Goat Spectacular: Cabrito and Bar-B-Que Cook-off



## mgwerks (Apr 15, 2009)

International Goat Spectacular, Bandera City Park, on the Beautiful Medina River - April 4/17 & 4/18

*LSBS Sanctioned*
Chicken, Pork Spare Ribs, Brisket, and Cabrito (Entry Fee $75.00)
80% Payback with $500.00 added money

Jack-Pot: Side Dish, Cooks Choice, and Butter Beans ($10.00 each)

All proceeds to benefit the Boys and Girls Club of Bandera County*

Is anyone planning on attending?
*


----------

